# Nissan Leaf Headed for New York City Taxi Duty



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Six Nissan Leafs will partake in a journey that no other electric vehicle has gone on before. As part of a pilot program, six pioneering Leafs will serve commercial duty as taxi cabs for one of the most populous metropolitans in the world, New York City.

The goal of this pilot program is to retrieve valuable information on how these electric vehicles will fair against the tall orders required to navigate New York's busy streets. If the program proves to be successful, it will help further convince people that EVs are in fact viable options for daily use.

For those interested in participating, Nissan has provided an online application from which they will handpick eligible applicants. Remember, there will only six cars! Those interested will have until November 30th to apply.

More: *Nissan Leaf Headed for New York City Taxi Duty* on Autoguide.com


----------

